
Privacy Analyzer – See what data is exposed from the browser - realpanzer
https://privacy.net/analyzer/
======
hilbert42
Anyone who has read my recent HN posts would know that I proudly disable
JavaScript in my browsers and have done so for several decades.

Now _Privacy Analyzer_ has given me yet another excellent reason to continue
doing so. Without JavaScript running _Privacy Analyzer_ WON'T EVEN START let
alone give you any useful information! These tests were done on both a PC and
on an android smartphone with security plug-ins/add-ons disabled and the
results (given the differences in technology) were essentially the same. Note:
several browsers had no plug-ins installed, only JS disabled.

As I've been saying for years, the first line in defence of your privacy is to
turn JavaScript off, all other protection measures, whilst useful, are of
secondary importance.

Moreover, _Privacy Analyzer_ is essentially useless even with JavaScript
turned on. With just one add-on _(Secret Agent)_ running, it successfully
spoofed my location (randomly put me on the other side of the world), put me
on another—now incorrect—IP address, randomly changed my User Agent to nothing
like the one I was using, and _Privacy Analyzer_ didn't know my PC's processor
(among other things that it had also gotten incorrect).

I know I sound like a repeating scratched record about JavaScript—but don't
take my word for it, just do the tests and prove what I'm saying for
yourselves.

 _BTW, if you want to do these security /privacy tests both with and without
JavaScript enabled then I'd suggest you use Steve Gibson's 'ShieldsUP!' — GRC
(Gibson Research Corporation)
[https://www.grc.com/shieldsup](https://www.grc.com/shieldsup). It's been
around for years and works well._

